# Tree type



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I'm not rely sure where to put this thread, sorry if this is wrong. Can anyone tell me what this tree is or something similar and where to find them in n scale?









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Looks like Poplar to me. 
Scenic Express?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Take a look at... SuperTree® Material-Scenic Express

See SE Super Trees out of the box (no flocking) in this post... Second HO Layout


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

Look for Yarrow. It can resemble Queen Annes lace but has woody stalks. When picked, it is best cut using a knife or set of shears. The stems are brownish and the blooms are whitish. They can be sprayed green or whatever color foliage you'd like.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

vette-kid said:


> I'm not rely sure where to put this thread, sorry if this is wrong. Can anyone tell me what this tree is or something similar and where to find them in n scale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a dinosaur! Lol. 
Im also with trying to find something in the yard, then drying it out and dipping it in polly. Good luck.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Make your own from SuperTrees armatures, or purchase Caspia weed at a craft store (Michaels, AC Moore, or similar).

And I agree -- we really don't have a place for scenery discussions, do we?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

sjm9911 said:


> Thats a dinosaur! Lol.
> Im also with trying to find something in the yard, then drying it out and dipping it in polly. Good luck.


Sedum. Looks like this when dry: Dry stonecrop, Crassulaceae, Sempervivoideae in winter time Stock Photo - Alamy

Snip those tiny flowers off, cover with poly fiber and ground foam, and you have a very respectable tree. For a "hero" tree, glue 2-3 together with the tufts at different heights and fill the trunk out with modeler's putty.

If the deer don't eat it, I can harvest 30 or more good stalks each fall.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> Sedum. Looks like this when dry: Dry stonecrop, Crassulaceae, Sempervivoideae in winter time Stock Photo - Alamy
> 
> Snip those tiny flowers off, cover with poly fiber and ground foam, and you have a very respectable tree. For a "hero" tree, glue 2-3 together with the tufts at different heights and fill the trunk out with modeler's putty.
> 
> If the deer don't eat it, I can harvest 30 or more good stalks each fall.


This stuff keeps coming up, looks awesome. Just don't have it around here. At least not that I've seen. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> Make your own from SuperTrees armatures, or purchase Caspia weed at a craft store (Michaels, AC Moore, or similar).
> 
> And I agree -- we really don't have a place for scenery discussions, do we?


Had to look up Caspia weed. Looks kinda thin, but I didn't find many images. I'll keep an eye out fit it next time I go to a craft store. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

CTValleyRR said:


> Sedum. Looks like this when dry: Dry stonecrop, Crassulaceae, Sempervivoideae in winter time Stock Photo - Alamy
> 
> Snip those tiny flowers off, cover with poly fiber and ground foam, and you have a very respectable tree. For a "hero" tree, glue 2-3 together with the tufts at different heights and fill the trunk out with modeler's putty.
> 
> If the deer don't eat it, I can harvest 30 or more good stalks each fall.


Thats what i used, had a bush in front of my old house, dont have that now. May plant some.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

sjm9911 said:


> Thats what i used, had a bush in front of my old house, dont have that now. May plant some.


Just plant a few. It spreads like wildfire.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> Had to look up Caspia weed. Looks kinda thin, but I didn't find many images. I'll keep an eye out fit it next time I go to a craft store.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


It is. You'll find about half of any given bunch too thin to be useable, although you're in N scale so more of it is probably usable.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> Just plant a few. It spreads like wildfire.


Oddly...an Amazon search for sedum gets results for "scrunch butt yoga leggings"!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> Oddly...an Amazon search for sedum gets results for "scrunch butt yoga leggings"!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Hmmmm. Not for my railroad, but intriguing.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Is this the stuff? We have an abandoned golf course behind the house I could throw some seed in. They knock it down a few times every summer, but I might get some to grow. 

Outsidepride Sedum Acre Ground Cover Plant Seed - 5000 Seeds https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004M6D66I/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_MGNHE6QJS891VHJNHNS5



Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

CTValleyRR said:


> Just plant a few. It spreads like wildfire.


Mine was bushlike, and came back every year, but it didnt spread, it was the pink or red one. More like a 1/4 butterfly bush. Cut it down each year and it grew back. But it was the same thing, maybe a diffent variety or cross breed? It was all over my old layout. And I may have some packed away. I should really sneak back and get a cutting.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Best way to get inexpensive trees


My new layout has allot more square footage and more rural area. For this reason I do not have enough trees. I am tired or pine trees. What is the best / least expensive way to get a variety of non pine trees? Leaning twords going with an early autumn look to add some color. They do not...




www.modeltrainforum.com




See , i remember stuff ! Lol.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

And your there too boot !


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

sjm9911 said:


> Mine was bushlike, and came back every year, but it didnt spread, it was the pink or red one. More like a 1/4 butterfly bush. Cut it down each year and it grew back. But it was the same thing, maybe a diffent variety or cross breed? It was all over my old layout. And I may have some packed away. I should really sneak back and get a cutting.


Probably a different variety. There are over 150 species, not counting cultivars.


vette-kid said:


> Is this the stuff? We have an abandoned golf course behind the house I could throw some seed in. They knock it down a few times every summer, but I might get some to grow.
> 
> Outsidepride Sedum Acre Ground Cover Plant Seed - 5000 Seeds https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004M6D66I/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_MGNHE6QJS891VHJNHNS5
> 
> ...


Different stuff. That's a low ground cover. The stuff I use (species name is in the link I posted) grows as a low bush about 6" cube, each of which will grow 2-3 florets which can reach 3' in height. That's what you harvest. They spread ryzomatically, increasing the volume of the base plant and producing correspondingly more florets. When they get to be about a foot in diameter, you can break them up and transplant if desired. Florets are purple to pink when alive. There are pictures of the "summer" plant in the Alamy website, too. Search "sedum".


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

A leisurely trip to a nursery or two is helpful, paying attention to stem and flower shape. “Candles” in the Veronica family look like pine trees, albeit whatever color. Sedum reminds me of “broom bloom.” The latter is a common term for a plant that is used to make natural brooms. I think Woodland Scenic armatures (not the plastic ones) are that broom bloom stuff. 
From what research I did, Scenic Express Super Trees are a plant called Seafoam. I bought seeds but haven’t tried growing any yet. However you can buy just the armatures from them, which I’ll likely resort to.
I experimented with stems from Coral Bells but they’re far too delicate. 
And whilst digging flower beds last year I found some fine root system that I saved and use as dead branches glued to woodland scenic pine armatures. 
I took up gardening last year to get me out of the house/basement. Well, that and I demo’d a concrete patio using only a garden hose and my 12lb sledge (the Boss). 








Plenty of bare flower bed for plants I can harvest, just haven’t decided what as yet. But April is about the time to venture to the nursery and spend 1-2 hours just wandering around searching for armature plants. 😊

Completely unrelated fun thing; I make red & blue ice cubes using kool aid, dropped in a glass of lemonade. Sit on the porch on Summer evenings with a red, white, & blue drinky and scent of fresh mowed lawn and Summer blooms. Neat trick for 4th of July parties too.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> Different stuff. That's a low ground cover.


Agree. The ground cover variety is often called stonecrop.

This is what you want.... Autumn Joy Sedum


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Stumpy said:


> Agree. The ground cover variety is often called stonecrop.
> 
> This is what you want.... Autumn Joy Sedum


Thank you. There are a TON of varieties and many seem to have similar names. Alas, I do have a good nursery I can visit. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lol, ill be getting some also, thats the stuff! Free trees. For years to come.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Stumpy said:


> Agree. The ground cover variety is often called stonecrop.
> 
> This is what you want.... Autumn Joy Sedum


Never heard it called that before, but yeah, that's the stuff.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

I remember a ways back CT Valley telling about using Sedum for trees and always assumed it was Autumn Joy. 
It’s one of those ‘bullet proof’ plants we recommend for poor soils or low maintenance landscapes. Just give it 6 or 7 hours full sun and it’s usually fine. 
As far as using the old flowers for trees on a layout: great idea and I’m sure it yields fantastic results. Also something I’ll probably never do. Just like my aversion to using real soil on layouts, nope. I’ve dealt with truckloads of the stuff. Planted, divided, deadheaded ad infinitum. It’s just a weird quirk I have (I know, of many 😂) that I don’t mix horticulture and indoor model railroading. 
Garden railroading, yes, another story, and that’s a long term goal. 
There’s other botanicals which make good trees as well. Inflorescences of certain Viburnums, Hydrangeas and other woody shrubs.


----------



## tiger (Dec 16, 2015)

vette-kid said:


> Can anyone tell me what this tree is


It's been way over 50 years since I used to read about dinosaurs, but didn't Mesozoic herbivores eat primarily club moss? Then again, I presume paleontology has advanced a lot since then.


----------

